# New Member on the forum great site!



## riverliquor (Jan 20, 2013)

Hey guys, riverracer told me about this site and I decided to join. Its a good place to learn and help people who have questions of their own. Keep up the great work. I run on the lower current around Doniphan in an 1856 weld-craft with a 150 evinrude. Hope to see some of you guys down our way sometime.


----------



## semojetman (Jan 20, 2013)

Great to have you Riverliquor.
This is a great sight to learn, help, and just converse about boats, and for our blood, jet boats.

I am also from the same neck of the woods relatively as you and Riverracer.


----------



## freetofish (Jan 20, 2013)

Welcome aboard riverliquor! I haven't been down to your area for several years but in years past I have caught quite a few walleye right at the old put in in town by the riffle... I know that has changed and am wondering if its still good.... seems like we went above Donaphon several miles on the east side of the river to a put in. it was an easy float with some nice holes... I should get back down there..
glad to have you on board.


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Jan 21, 2013)

Welcome! Im pretty new too. Middle coast of Texas is a great place to be!


----------



## cva34 (Jan 23, 2013)

smackdaddy53 said:


> Welcome! Im pretty new too. Middle coast of Texas is a great place to be!


X-2 on that...cva34


----------

